# Our first solid black kid is here. :)



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Meet Trooper!! 

Untitled by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

When I first met him:

Wet baby Trooper. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

My baby from April, Providence (who's only 4 weeks old in that picture), and mommy Sage (1 year, 5 months. Supposedly 100% Boer). With Trooper behind mommy.

Prov, Sage, and Trooper. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

What Sage though of being a mom:

Sage - Yaaawnn. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

Sage's ugly udder, Troop's first time nursing on his own.

Baby Trooper. by SynisterPhotography, on Flickr

Just wanted to share. He's great, I'm sad that I'm selling him. He's a sweetie. Damn, wish he was a doe!


----------



## naturalgoats (Jan 3, 2011)

Very cute! and btw that is the laziest kid I've ever seen!  (see last photo)
M.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

He is CUTE!!! and LOL! Miranda!


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks guys!

He's actually not lazy, it took him about 5 hours to be able to stand "okay". He was having tons of problems nursing. But he's got it down now!!! He was born on the 10th.  Providence was born April 15.


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

Great pictures! He is darling!


----------



## RPC (Nov 6, 2009)

Don't you just love the all black ones. I have always dreamed of having one and got my first ones this year. My doeling is all black and my buckling has a white hoof. Congrats on the kids.


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Very handsome. Love the solid black. I also have a solid black this year.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Awww Congrats, he is HANDSOME!!! Sorry you aren't keeping him, but hopefully you'll get a black doe out of one of your does, you have more with the black gene/black heads right?


----------



## Riot_My_Love (Jul 12, 2009)

Thanks everyone! Roger - I love the black on Boers.  The combination between a well bred boer and the color just looks great.



HoosierShadow said:


> Awww Congrats, he is HANDSOME!!! Sorry you aren't keeping him, but hopefully you'll get a black doe out of one of your does, you have more with the black gene/black heads right?


I have one more doe due. Her genetics are kind of funky, her mom was a variation of black (not sure if black traditional, paint, or solid) her dad was a solid red. So she is a red paint, but carries the black gene. The sire i used this season was a solid black. She should be due this week.... but she could be faking for a few weeks.

:angry:

Ah, oh well.

Thanks again!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Very nice...congrats.... :thumb:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

So cute! Congrats!


----------

